# Advice To Remove Bracelet From A Seiko 7T32 6M90



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd like to clean the bracelet of my Seiko Chronograph (7T32) in my new ultrasonic cleaner but I'm not sure how to remove the pin (or whatever it is) holding the bracelet to the case.

I'm grown up enough to know that brute force usually isn't the way (and usually ends up with a broken or damaged item and/or personal injury!!) so I was after some advice please.

All I've got tool wise is a link remover tool - the type where you wind in a screw type pusher against the pin in the bracelet.

And I can't seem to make this work as the case curves too much at this point to fit in the tool. I did try using the pin pusher on its own but a gentle'ish push didn't make me feel like this was the way to go.

So, do I need to buy another tool or am I just tackling this the wrong way?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sir Alan said:


> All I've got tool wise is a link remover tool - the type where you wind in a screw type pusher against the pin in the bracelet.
> 
> So, do I need to buy another tool or am I just tackling this the wrong way?


Looks like the 7T32-6M90 uses an integral bracelet fixed with pins (and tubes), Alan:










So it sounds like you've probably got the nearest thing to the correct tool.

Maybe just a matter of carefully aligning the lug ends in the jaws - if they'll fit. 

Alternatively, you could try holding the watch sideways on in a vice (suitably protected) ....

.... and try carefully drifting the pins out using a 1.00 Ã˜ drill blank and a pin hammer. :hammer:

More here: http://www.mcbroom.biz/PMWF/Seiko_7T32-6M90-A4_Chrono.htm


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Looks like the 7T32-6M90 uses an integral bracelet fixed with pins (and tubes), Alan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's my watch!!

I'll have another bash (pun!!) at this at the w/e when I've got more time and some daylight. Whilst I haven't worn the watch since about a month after I bought it, it does hold some sentimental value as I purchased it at the end of a super holiday we took in Grenada (Caribbean) back in 2003. It was an impulse buy from the very small duty free shops - I wanted to buy something to remember the holiday and Island for. I deliberated for ages, so long that I was the last to board the aircraft - The wife was NOT impressed!!

Thanks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sir Alan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > More here: http://www.mcbroom.biz/PMWF/Seiko_7T32-6M90-A4_Chrono.htm
> ...


Yes, I know - there's LOADS more photos of the same 7T32-6M90 at the bottom of that thread, which I linked above.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I assume this is a quartz watch, if so you should be able to put the whole watch in your cleaner as long as the seals are good.

In mine I can however it would pay to check your instructions closely.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sir Alan said:


> .... I purchased it at the end of a super holiday we took in Grenada (Caribbean) back in 2003.





johnboy24 said:


> .... if so you should be able to put the whole watch in your cleaner as long as the seals are good.


*NOT* to be recommended for what potentially might be a 10+ year old watch (since date of manufacture). :thumbsdown:

Edit: Though if you were to remove the case-back, and then take out the movement, first .... it might be an idea.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh dear! Hold the watch by the strap next to the case and pop the pin out.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Haggis said:


> Oh dear! Hold the watch by the strap next to the case and pop the pin out.


Is there a direction the pins want to come out please? There's no markings on the case or bracelet to indicate (whereas there is for the bracelet pins).

I'll have another go this w/e. Just don't want to damage either the watch or myself.

re. the ultrasonic cleaner. I won't be putting any of my watches (including the Rolex Sub) in there. A little spruce up vs. a dead watch is a no brainer!!

And given I've had the back off the Seiko to replace the battery, I'll assume it's no longer good for anything other than the occasional shower.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not directional, the bracelet is held in place by spring bars, the ends of these bars have sprung tips, you need to compress one of these tips by pushing a thin piece of metal down the hole in the lug of the watch, a safety pin will do if you dont have the correct tool, when you cant push it down any more you should be able to pull the bracelet away from the watch.... Fitting it back again is another topic again....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Not directional, the bracelet is held in place by spring bars, the ends of these bars have sprung tips ....


*Not on this particular model of 7T32*, Jason.


















This one has the solid pin and tube type fixing, the same as a couple of the 7A38's - e.g. the -704x's and -705x's.

First time I came across it was on the Yema Spationaute III (which uses a leather strap).

They're a bit tight first time you try to press them out ! :sweatdrop:

No way with the pin end of a spring bar tool. :hammer:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This one has the solid pin and tube type fixing, the same as a couple of the 7A38's ....
> 
> First time I came across it was on the Yema Spationaute III (which uses a leather strap).


Funnily enough, I've been doing a little bit of research into pin and tube fixing recently. :read:

I've got another Yema Spationaute III incoming - this time the 'reduced' 38mm Ã˜ version. :jump:

It's got a couple of minor 'parts issues', and I intend to return it to the original factory specification.

One of the problems is that the original pin and tube fixings have been replaced by conventional springbars.

So I've started looking around. :lookaround: Not much success so far. 

This is the only reference to them I've found (in a boxed set on Cousins' website):










Note how the tube is 'cinched' in the middle to provide that (murder) tight fit on the pin.

These aren't any good to me, because this particular set only includes 12mm long tubes.

To work properly with the drilled lugs on a Yema Spationaute you'd need 20mm or 22mm tubes.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Deleted. Duplicate post. 

Oh well. I may as well make use of it. :grin:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I've got another Yema Spationaute III incoming - this time the 'reduced' 38mm Ã˜ version. :jump:
> 
> It's got a couple of minor 'parts issues', and I plan to return it to original factory specification.


Specifically, this one: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-two-good-condition-yema-spationautes-453146.html#post3351715


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Darn nice looking Yema you have there . I'm gonna bet it looks nicerin person than that lousy picture !!

How about using 20mm "Rolex" springbars?

Like these here? http://www.ofrei.com/page_155.html

Now if one was to get one of the more "Man Sized" 22mm Yema, then they'd have a springbar problem !! :furious:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Probably off-topic, but I bought a few 1.5mm (pin) bars alone with 1.8mm bars from a seller, just in case I find a watch that needs these. But how do I know which to use? Just put on the watchmakers glasses and try the small one and big one?

Perhaps we need a new thread: Spring bars: different types, which to use, and why


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Darn nice looking Yema you have there . I'm gonna bet it looks nicerin person than that lousy picture !!
> 
> How about using 20mm "Rolex" springbars?
> 
> Like these here? http://www.ofrei.com/page_155.html


Thanks for the tip on the Rolex spring-bars, Skip :thumbsup: - though they're slightly fatter than I might have anticipated using. 



watchking1 said:


> Now if one was to get one of the more "Man Sized" 22mm Yema, then they'd have a springbar problem !! :furious:


Found this photo of a full-sized (43mm Ã˜ with 22mm lugs) Spationaute III on one of the French watch forums:










You can see the original fitment pin and tube fixing - with the cinch in the middle of the tube.


----------

